
How the F-35 triggered TOPGUNs Biggest Syllabus Revamp in 4 decades - bkohlmann
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/34685/how-the-f-35-triggered-topguns-biggest-syllabus-revamp-in-nearly-four-decades
======
ruytlm
This article takes an awful lot of words to say not much, and it is entirely
speculative on any of the details of the alleged syllabus revamp, as "The U.S.
Navy has stayed tight-lipped about the specifics of its new Lightning II
syllabus".

Every comment about the content of the syllabus is speculative: >"Other
changes the F-35C is likely to bring to the existing TOPGUN course include.."
>"It’s very possible that TOPGUN has introduced tactics that.." >"The long-
range BVR engagements are likely to be where the biggest changes have come.."
>"The length of the course suggests that the F-35C syllabus likely follows
that of the Super Hornet in terms of core elements.."

All it is really saying is:

TOPGUN has graduated its first two F-35C pilots. Under current structures,
these pilots will return to their units, and likely share some of what they've
learned. Their training was likely based on the existing Super Hornet training
but redeveloped to suit the F-35C, which serves a different combat role.

The rest reads like some bastard child of an undergraduate essay and attempts
at SEO.

I resent that so much of the web has become this amplification of an ounce of
signal into a ton of noise.

~~~
redis_mlc
Agreed, this article is a nothing burger.

The US air doctrine (excluding Marines) is air dominance at any cost, hence
the F-22 and F-35 prices. We'll see how well that works with such small
inventories. (Less than 200 F-22's were made.)

For those not familiar with current stealth, it absorbs radar, so are
invisible to normal radar detection.

~~~
scarier
A couple of minor quibbles: The Marine Corps has an absolutely massive
investment in the F-35 program, implying a willingness to risk a core mission
set (FW CAS) in favor of the things the F-35 is good at.

Also, there's a lot more to stealth than radar absorption--arguably, the
cornerstone of the technology is aircraft shaping to reflect radar returns in
a direction away from the transmitter.

------
oxAAAFFB
This article is everything that’s wrong with internet media distribution. I’m
traveling and my data overseas is very restricted in bandwidth. It takes a
long time for the text to even load. And the text is among the first things to
be loaded. And things are displayed as they are loaded because of course they
designed it that way. And so I have to sit there reading a few lines at a time
before another image or formatting element is loaded, shifting the entire
column of text randomly in one direction or another. The fucking text randomly
moves as I am trying to read it. It’s like it was designed to torture people.
And the cherry on top is that it’s not even fucking necessary, as HN
demonstrates, because a lean webpage could load everything in a fraction of a
second. But no, everyone things it’s a good idea to pass around a fucking
megabyte of JavaScript just to read filler articles. Good job. Good.

And thanks to the writhing inbred freak that is modern JavaScript, I get to
enjoy another form of tech enlightenment which is that every time I scroll
slightly upwards the fucking dynamic title bar pops down and blocks the text
that I was reading. And then I scroll down and it goes away, ruining the
alignment of the text with the top of the screen which I maintain to aid my
reading. And like a tenacious torturer the fucking title bar pops up and down
and up and down. I am living forever in the insane JavaScript bouncy house
praying to god that I can find some way to kill myself to make the pain stop.

